# China Mobile adds record number of users



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I never argue with someone who doesn't know how to use google yet

Keyword:beijing airport world's largest 
Results 1 - 30 of about 653,000 Chinese (Simplified) and Chinese (Traditional) and English pages for beijing world's largest airport . (0.41 seconds) 
http://www.google.ca/search?num=30&hl=en&newwindow=1&q=beijing+airport++world%27s+largest+&btnG=Search&meta=lr%3Dlang_zh-CN%7Clang_zh-TW%7Clang_en 



shadyunltd said:


> Thank you for using a little bit of logic.
> 
> 1 - About Beijing Airport, I only found one link, old (2004) and not really credible. Even on Wikipedia, they only say : Terminal 3 (of BA) [...] would become arguably the *largest single airport terminal* building with 900,000 sq. meters in total floor area.
> 
> That's not airport.






> Join Date: Mar 2006
> Posts: 127 google_abcd你最好先做调查在来说，无根据数据以及不讲逻辑的断言对主题没有任何好的影响。
> 辩论要以理服人，否则就别说。 你这里的发言显然是输了。还有不要动不动就争辩，这是自杯的表现，要平心静气的以理服人。


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

Hahaha!!! guys u are really funny. yes, percentage certainly is important when we examine the levels/rate of development and it implies that we should keep going on the way of development (and maybe there will never be a stop) . On the other hand, absolute numbers do matter. one number represents one ppl/family benefits from the development. As a whole, it indicates the scale of accumulation of capital, knowledge, resources, etc., which sometimes means POWER/threat (or competitive competence) when two entities (companies, countries) compete as a whole.


----------



## shadyunltd (May 1, 2006)

Whatever...

I agree that the absolute number is sometimes relevant, but when comparing to other (smaller) countries that can't compete in absolute numbers, it's logical to use percentages (as they are unbiased).




> none of them from china, you are really out of this century...
> you'd better Hide in your village for a life...


*Financial Way*, WTF are you telling me?

Firstly, there are 6.5 billions of humans. 1.3 BILLION (20%) ARE LIVING IN CHINA. That means 1 human out of 5 is living in China.

Secondly, the infant mortality rate is 23 deaths per thousand (2.3%). That means a little bit over 30 million children die each year. That's over 10% of USA's population. I doubt that a lot of country can beat this, perhaps India. Indonesia would need a huge infant mortality rate to beat this.

9.1% of the population (over 15) of the PRC is ILLITERATE. That means around 95 million CHINESE are illiterate, AROUND 30% OF USA'S POPULATION. Only India can compete with this. Indonesia would need a hell of a illiteracy rate to beat this.


I don't want to be rude, but even though GDP is really important, I think that GDP/capita is even more for the only reason that it shows how every individual is "worth". Even if EU has a slightly (arguable) GDP that the USA, its GDP/capita is significantly lower, which means the overall population of EU is poorer (although using GDP to measure poverty is quite innaccurate - more of an example).

Bottom line : % and absolute numbers are important, but you gotta be fair sometimes and them properly.

When talking about population (especially infant mortality, deaths, illiteracy, poverty rate,....), it's more relevant to be using %, *even more for China*, because it would probably stand last or at the bottom in some of the categories.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

shadyunltd said:


> Whatever...
> 
> I agree that the absolute number is sometimes relevant, but when comparing to other (smaller) countries that can't compete in absolute numbers, it's logical to use percentages (as they are unbiased).
> 
> ...


What can I say about you? You have no logic at all, also you need to review your elementary mathematics.

*The infant mortality rate is for number of deaths per thousand births. China's total births is not more than 20 million per year. How can there be 30 million Children deaths per year? Pighead, please answer me!!!!*


----------



## AlexS2000 (May 5, 2006)

shadyunltd said:


> Whatever...
> 
> I agree that the absolute number is sometimes relevant, but when comparing to other (smaller) countries that can't compete in absolute numbers, it's logical to use percentages (as they are unbiased).
> 
> ...


We are talking about Chinese mobile. What do you have bring unrelated topic to it? Also from the tone of your message, you came here looking for a fight!
The original thread is not stating that China already reached 1st world class standard of living, but that China is growing at very fast rate and the scale of the growth in absolute number has not precedent so far.

Are U trolling? Did a Chinese beat the crap out of you when you were a kid? Are you sick?


----------



## deangels (Jun 12, 2006)

shadyunltd said:


> Whatever...
> 
> I agree that the absolute number is sometimes relevant, but when comparing to other (smaller) countries that can't compete in absolute numbers, it's logical to use percentages (as they are unbiased).
> 
> ...


u r absolutely a loser :weirdo:


----------



## stone (Jan 1, 2006)

shadyunltd said:


> Secondly, the infant mortality rate is 23 deaths per thousand (2.3%). That means a little bit over 30 million children die each year.


All 1.3 BILLION Chinese are children? :rofl:


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

the infant mortality rate is 24.18/1000人 （2005年统计）
平均寿命： 72.27岁 
男性： 70.65岁 
女性： 74.09 岁 （2005年统计）


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

识字率： 定义为15周岁以上（15岁以下占中国人口22%）的人可以读写，其中 

总人口：90.9% 
男性：95.1% 
女性：86.5%（2002年统计）


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

shadyunltd said:


> Whatever...
> 
> I agree that the absolute number is sometimes relevant, but when comparing to other (smaller) countries that can't compete in absolute numbers, it's logical to use percentages (as they are unbiased).
> 
> ...


------------------------------
**** YOUR FAMILIES ！YOU KNEW NOTHING ！GO BACK HOME！


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

mind your words,guys

dont get yourself into trouble


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

At least people in China can buy cool phones and *use* them. This is not a happy time for American PDA Phone users. 

Sprint and Verizon are both Nazis. Neither one supports R-UIM cards (the CDMA equivalent of SIM cards). Sprint won't allow the use of any phone not purchased from them, eliminating entire swaths of cool Asian CDMA 1xRTT PalmOS & Linux-based phones (About a year ago, I wanted a Qool QDA700 in the _worst_ way. All of Sprint's current Palm phones utterly suck... slippery plastic that should be a criminal offense to use on a cell phone, awful thumb boards instead of Graffiti, and the cancellation of the Samsung i550 -- aka i539 in China). Verizon is unofficially indifferent, but nobody has *ever* gotten EVDO to work with a foreign phone... not even one from Sprint's Canadian division, Telus. And Verizon's Internet TOS are so screwed you'd have to be _insane_ to sign a 2-year contract with them (pretty much anything besides websurfing can officially get you terminated, including Remote Desktop, VNC, IPsec, and even NNTP).

T-Mobile allows foreign phones and uses GSM, but uses a different standard for high-speed data than anywhere else in the world, so imported phones are stuck with 19.2k internet (my roommate was furious when he found out that his $599 imported JasJar can only use slow GPRS data). Cingular uses UMTS, but uses 850MHz for everything (in the ten or eleven cities where UMTS even _exists_, that is), once again leaving customers stranded with yet _another_ phone configuration that exists only in the US (but worse, because Cingular customers can't even use 1900MHz phones in most places).

It's just fundamentally wrong. American CDMA phones (mostly) work fine in China, because Chinese networks could care less whose name is printed on the phone. If you've got the MSL code, a credit card, and a phone that's physically capable of working on their network, they're more than happy to activate it. It's just messed-up American companies, determined to cripple any phone feature that might interfere with their "value-added fees" (like Verizon and Sprint's endless efforts to cripple/disable Bluetooth DUN and built-in WiFi capabilities... Verizon going to the extreme of configuring its Treos out of the box so they can't receive incoming calls when connected to a WiFi network).

Sigh... the phone I'd be using right now if Sprint weren't hardware nazis:


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

shadyunltd said:


> Whatever...
> 
> I agree that the absolute number is sometimes relevant, but when comparing to other (smaller) countries that can't compete in absolute numbers, it's logical to use percentages (as they are unbiased).
> 
> ...



There are plenties of countries that beat the shit out of US in terms of gdp per capita. But are they better than US in any way?


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*China Mobile*

So has China Mobile replaced Vodafone as the world's top mobile-phone services provier in terms of...(what)? :?


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

shadyunltd said:


> Firstly, there are 6.5 billions of humans. 1.3 BILLION (20%) ARE LIVING IN CHINA. That means 1 human out of 5 is living in China.


This is the only thing that makes sense in your post.



shadyunltd said:


> Secondly, the infant mortality rate is 23 deaths per thousand (2.3%). That means a little bit over 30 million children die each year. That's over 10% of USA's population. I doubt that a lot of country can beat this, perhaps India. Indonesia would need a huge infant mortality rate to beat this.


This would be true if the 1.3 billion Chinese were all infants, the 2006 estimate of PRC birthrate is 13.25 births per 1000 people, so the actually number of infant mortality is: 2.3% * 1.3 billion * 13.25/1000 = 0.396 million. You see how stupid you are now?



shadyunltd said:


> 9.1% of the population (over 15) of the PRC is ILLITERATE. That means around 95 million CHINESE are illiterate, AROUND 30% OF USA'S POPULATION. Only India can compete with this. Indonesia would need a hell of a illiteracy rate to beat this.


Again, this would be true if every single one of the 1.3 billion Chinese was over 15. according to the 2006 estimate of PRC demographics, 79.1% of the Chinese population are over 15 years, so the total number of illterate Chinese is:
79.1% * 1.3 billion * 9.1% = 93 million, it is a lot of people, but consider the entire size of the country and the number of years of complusory education, it's not that surprising.


----------



## parker941 (Aug 14, 2006)

*that guy is a pighead ( a little Ginea pig *

i am sure that guy knows some words, based on what we count from his comments, should be more than 200+ (my 5 years old son level . so congrats, he might be able to qualify as "literate" when he grows to 15 (comparably). 

But, his math fails unfortunately. the multiplation is about Grade 3 level. Did he claim he really has graduted from elementary school?


----------



## parker941 (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry, i forget to mention. i refer "that guy" in my previous post to shadyunltd


----------

